# Greenteeth



## DDM (Mar 7, 2005)

How many of you guys are using greenteeth now? oppinions? complaints? Are they the best?


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 7, 2005)

You should do search on this topic.

We changed over last year and do not believe they are all that great. You do not need to remove the allen bolts on some machines, but on ours we usually end up removing 8-10 pockets just to remove the cutters. So now when we sharpen them, not only do we remove/replace the cutters, we also now find it necessary to remove/replace the pockets.

We have broken many more of the greenteeth than we have of any of the other manufacturers during this first year. And they were broken on the cutting edges every time.

Will you get 50-100-200-300hrs on them before they need sharpening as advertised? Does this seem to good to be true? Of course it is.

We have also been informed through at least three manufacturers the greenteeth are very hard on the drivetrain of the stump cutters mostly due to the larger contacting surface area. 

Do they cut any faster or different? Not any better than the other brands in our opinion.

On the plus side, it is nice to be able to move a new edge into position with just a 3/4 inch wrench or socket when you are in the field.

Greenteeth are also much easier to sharpen than the other brands. Place the cutter in a drill turning in the opposite direction of the diamond wheel and it usually takes less than a minute to get a good edge restored. This facet alone keeps us from going back to the Raycos or originals.

Would we purchase them again? Probably if the conversion was less expensive.

Then again, there are contractors who believe they are the greatest since sliced bread.

March 17, there is a sale on the greenteeth from their website on purchases made through the site.


----------



## DDM (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks steve, I did search the topic most of them were older threads and i was curious if the same revues still held true.


----------



## fpyontek (Mar 7, 2005)

DDM said:


> How many of you guys are using greenteeth now? oppinions? complaints? Are they the best?



A friend of mine bought a new house in Mass. and I went up there last summer to help him remove some trees. Because of the distance I had to travel, he rented a chipper and stump grinder. The stump grinder was a Rayco 25 Jr? . The engine speed was goverened way down, so I thought this was going to take forever. It had Green Teeth, I was very impressed with how quickly it went through the hardwood stumps. 

Fred


----------



## buff (Jun 18, 2006)

*Greenteeth Complaint*

Greenteeth cut well enough but they bang your bearings out. I can get only 100 hours on the upper and lower bearings before they have to be replaced at a cost of $550. It is getting more difficult to determine if the convience of turning them in the field is worth the time and expense of the bearings. Additionally, you do not get three cutting edges from the Greenteeth. In order for this happen you would have to use only 120 degrees for each turn. The reality is that the first edge cuts good. The second edge cuts ok but not as good because more like 160 degrees of the edge has already been used. There is only enough cut left in the third edge for one small stump. When the diameter of the teeth has been reduced through repeated sharpening you will no longer be able to use the third edge. What the makers of Greenteeth need to do if they expect to retain customers is to manufacture a tooth that has only two cutting edges...a forward and one backward that can be turned around. And, they will need an edge that does not bang out the bearings.


----------



## howel07264 (Jun 18, 2006)

*greenteeth and bearings*

Ive never run greenteeth. I run standard generic 1/2 inch teeth on my carlton 4400-4. Very cheap set-up but cuts well and not hard on bearings at all. Ive got 450 hours and running on the 4 jackshaft bearings and cutter wheel bearings which cost about $1500 total to replace. Ive found the secret is to throw the grease to them. I over grease, i dont worry about it throwing grease all over the machine.... let ur rip.! Im not one of the guys that washes his machine down after every use, i could care less. Keep her greased,oiled and filtered and it will make you money with very little downtime. By the way all my bearings are self purging so no worry of blown seals....regan


----------



## buff (Jun 18, 2006)

If you have less than about 65 hp it will not matter how much grease you put on the bearings. A grinder that size takes the shock better. I have a 35 hp Wisconsin and grease the bearings every hour. I still get only 100 hours on the uppers and lowers.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jun 19, 2006)

buff said:


> I still get only 100 hours on the uppers and lowers.



That's horrible!!! Clean the grease fittings off, put a clean tip grease gun on them and fill them up. I never get less than 750 hours on my bearings!!!

You've got something major wrong - either with your machine or your maintenance program.


----------



## 911crash (Jun 19, 2006)

i ran greenteeth on my 1625 it was definately quicker but it reaked hell on the cutter wheel belts at 300 dollars a pop it wasnt worth it


----------



## Koa Man (Jun 19, 2006)

On the small machines, did you guys use their small teeth or the original standard size? I believe they make 3 sizes now. I bought a set of the small teeth to run on my miniskid Terra Stumper, but have not put it in yet. It currently has Rayco Superteeth and those are tough. I have hit imbedded metal and rocks and none of the carbide has broken.


----------



## buff (Jun 19, 2006)

I do not use a dirty gun tip on dirty fittings.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm just saying something is very wrong to get only 100 hours out of a set of bearings!!


----------



## buff (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a 1998 Rayco 1635A. I adjust both belts according to factory specs and use Sealmaster bearings. Is there anyone with a similar grinder doing better than 100 hours per bearing set who is using greenteeth?


----------



## Log hog (Jun 19, 2006)

*Right on Bigstumps.*

I've got 250 hrs on my 1625 Jr, my belts are as good as new and my bearings are in great shape. I have used the Greenteeth since almost new. At $8.95 a tooth and to have three sharp sides with out ever having to sharpen them is alright by me. And they cut great and last long.
If I recall right the Rayco teeth were about $12 - $14 a tooth and were good strong tooth, but then you have to sharpen them. If you did'nt know, carbide dust causes cancer and having to sharpen those teeth twice a week is a waste of time. Not just the sharpening time but the time needed to take the teeth off and on. I got better things to do. Like trimming and take downs. Make sure you go over your manuals and grease the bearings accordingly. I spoke with a Rayco tech and he said that you can over grease the bearings, that they are a sealed type of bearing and that too much grease can cause the seal to break or to leak and cause dirt, sand and other types of debris to get in the bearing. The belts are another thing, don't over tighten them, that can cause clutch and bearing failure.
I guess I have had good luck with the Greenteeth and don't have any complaints, yet. Good luck with your teeth.


----------



## howel07264 (Jun 20, 2006)

*bearing failure*



buff said:


> I have a 1998 Rayco 1635A. I adjust both belts according to factory specs and use Sealmaster bearings. Is there anyone with a similar grinder doing better than 100 hours per bearing set who is using greenteeth?



One thing you might want to try is to crank up the machine,engage the cutter with bearings turning and grease each jerk till the grease starts throwing out. really throw the grease to them. this purges all the old hardened grease from the bearings. i do this about every other month.this works very well when you have a bearing that does not want to take grease. just be very careful around the wheel. i know one thing a could not handle only getting 100 hrs. on a set of bearings. im not a big fan of sealmaster bearings. might want to consider another brand...regan


----------



## howel07264 (Jun 20, 2006)

Bigstumps said:


> I'm just saying something is very wrong to get only 100 hours out of a set of bearings!!



YA NO DATS RITE!....REGAN


----------



## buff (Jun 20, 2006)

The guys at the bearing place tell me that sealmasters are the best. Could you recommend another brand.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jun 20, 2006)

Its not the brand, Sealmasters are very good. It is probably the style or model. Are you running a "MP"?? These are ball bearings - not the greatest for the side loads the wheel induces on them. A bearing with two sets of tapered rollers will handle this much better. The problem is finding one that will sit in the same envelope as the ones you have. Rayco uses Tapered Roller Bearings on their bigger machines - 1672 and the DXH but not on their smaller 1635s and Super Jrs where they go to a ball bearing (less expensive.)

You need to research what seal is used in the bearing you are using and try to go to one that is purgeable. Then you can put the grease to them forcing out any dirt that trying to get in.

I've heard the Greenteeth are harder on the bearings, at least the original 1100 series. In fact ,I believe, Rayco voids the warranty if you run them, may be a marketing ploy. But the Greenteeth sure are convenient!!!!


----------



## buff (Jun 20, 2006)

I have been using the MP sealmasters and getting grease in them is no problem. I only have greenteeth on the four outside pockets. I run the pro series on the others. Wish I could hear from someone using the same equipment as me that has greenteeth.


----------



## abbeystump (Jun 21, 2006)

*Lower Bearings*

Let me guess ,Do you chew out your lower front left bearings first?? I did when I bought my first machine.(second hand carlton 2500-4 1993 model) while the lower front right bearing has some protection with the belt cover I made up a steel cover for the left side which protects the bearing case from stones and extra dirt.a squirt of grease each day and no problems......


----------



## wye oak (Jun 24, 2006)

*greenteeth sharpening*

anybody using a valve grinder to sharpen greenteeth? i love greenteeth & there's a guy on ebay that sharpens them well enough to cut you finger on, he charges @$3 apiece which isn't bad. but i"m too impatient to wait for shipping & prefer to do things myself. By the way if I run SHARP teeth on my sc252 it cuts like a big machine & it runs very smooth, no chatter no bang, just like turning wood on a lathe.


----------



## stump stomper (Jun 27, 2006)

*husky 13hp stump grinder*

went in to mo local tool shop just be cause i was passing decided to buy new set of teeth as spares ordered 10 5 left 5 right the guy wanted to charge me 23 euros a tooth would heaved work out at 230 euros told them to for get it but now i cant seem to find any one over here to sharpen my dull set .have all so been on the web checking out some sites to find some1/2"x1/2" left and rights the original bluebird teeth have a roll pin that sits up against the back of the pocket dose any body know if regular 1/2"x1/2" left and rights with out the roll pin will fit OK I have seen these for 3 £ Sterling if any body has any ideas would be much obliged.
PS ...saw blade tipping place i went to wanted 20 euros to re tip each tooth


----------



## scouse (Jun 30, 2006)

Hey Stump Stomper you should get yaself onto to ebay, theres a guy from germany selling stumpy tips.Works out about £60 i think for 50,if you know someone who is handy with an oxy/acetylene torch you could get em retipped for ALOT less than 20 euros!
New teeth (pro series) from vermeer dealer (Btrack) cost about £7+vat so you may want to try them since with postage etc.. im sure it will work out cheaper than 23 euros each. I also saw an advert in the british forestry and timber (i think) for the pro series teeth at £4.50+vat but since im still retipping my old teeth i havent had to buy any new ones yet.  
Other than that get yourself a bench grinder and green wheel (diamond is way better but alot more expensive) and sharpen them yourself.

Hope it helps.


----------



## stumpy66 (Jun 30, 2006)

grinding teeth is easy, keep the original grinding wheel and take the metal down first then shape the cutting edge with your new green wheel.....easy.....but....as the last post says....arbour eater have parrot beak teeth for 4.50 + vat + carriage. 01273 493180...never used em....has anyone else? is the quality there?


----------



## stumpy66 (Jun 30, 2006)

and when you are grinding wear a mask......its nasty stuff......


----------



## stump stomper (Jun 30, 2006)

*Thats great stuff....*

 lads thats great stuff .thats why i come here the men who know!I'm looking in to a diamond wheel at the moment.even if i only get one more use it still has to work out more cost effective.what the mask what would you recommend rob ? standard or more the air tight seal with charcoal filter job ? I'm off to trawl ebay now. dame this dial up 56K S**T broadband here i come.thanks again Scouse stumpy66 I let u know how things go.


----------



## stumpy66 (Jul 1, 2006)

there was a thread about masks but there wasn't really a concensus.....the paper ones are a bit crap and fog up your glasses...a good 3m one would do it i guess.....(i try to wear one when i am grinding stumps too!)


----------

